# NI and Camping holidays



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi,
Im really interested in the threads about feeding a NI diet but wondering how you cope with it when going on camping type holidays? (Im sure this will have been covered somewhere in another thread but I cant find it!)
When we camp (Glamp!) we have enough trouble keeping our fridge type stuff (and alcohol!) cool so was wondering how others keep NI fresh if youre away for more than a couple of days. We've already had to buy a bigger car to fit all our stuff in for our 'cheap'(?!) holidays and wouldnt be able to fit another cool box in as well as the dog!!
Pip X


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

local butcher in the aria? just get some wings or mince, heard, ribs, fish, anyhing you can get realy and jsut pick up what you need for that day or for a day or too if you can keep it.


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh thanks Kendal-That sounds like a plan!
(its the 1970's poo's that have swung it for me!!! Just got to convince hubby!
Pip X


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

im not an NI feeder, i make my own raw food for my girls, sill think NI would be a bit exspensive for me feeding 4 also i like to be able to controle the bone content in my girls food, some days they dont get bones, i can also make it a little more vairied as i cant always get a hold of a heart or ribs etc when i want to.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Orijen is as near to NI as can be found in a kibble form - so for short periods away or in freezer-free zones is could always be handy to keep a bag of Orijen as back-up.

Stephen xx


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Fantastic! This site is going to make it much easier for me as a 'never had a dog before' dog owner, to cope with all the worries!!
Thank you!!
X


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

You could also look at Natures Menu - available on-line from the Barf Club. There's a whole range of products, including pouches and tins which are handy for holidays. It's good stuff and yummy.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

We have a cool box that can be plugged in, so when we camp we ask for electric hook up. The NI come is small tubs, so I think we will be able to fit a couple in the fridge for Max, or we would find a local butcher, or get chicken wings from Tesco etc.. xx


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

It might be worth speaking to the camp site, I am told that some will store it for you or let you keep dog food in the freezer pack freezer. We plan to ask when we next camp as have two dogs on NI and camp regularly. Local butchers otherwise.


----------

